# Complete noob question when it comes to hexarelin?



## Sloppychauncy (May 30, 2019)

Ok guys, this will be my first cycle of running any kind of peptides whatsoever so bear with me here. I got some 5mg hexarelin on some Memorial Day sale, so I was wondering once you mix it with the 2.5 ml bacteriostatic water then what do you pull it up to to get 100 mcg? I saw it said pull to the 5, but that would be way too much so I’m kinda in need of some help .


----------



## Uncle manny (May 30, 2019)

Google peptide calculator. If you’re going to be messing with them, that’ll help teach you the math...


----------



## Megatron28 (May 30, 2019)

You have 5000mcg in 2.5ml of solution.  So each ml of solution has 2000mcg.  Do you think you can do the rest of the math or do you need help with the rest?


----------

